# 3-Fach Kettenführung ?!



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab jetzt hier so oft Bilder und Threads mit/über Bashguards und Kettenführungen gesehen, dass ich mir gedacht habe dass die Dinger ja schon ihren Sinn bei ruppigeren Fahrten haben müssen - und somit in den Einsatzbereich fallen den ich mit meinem neuen Bike anpeile.

Ich hatte erst gedacht ne Hammerschmidt auszuprobieren, da sich die aber in der Biketown aktuell nicht probefahren lässt, möchte ich auf die Alternative Bashguard/KeFü zurückgreifen und somit hoffentlich auch noch Geld sparen. ;-)

Nachdem ich die Suchoption benutzt habe und nicht wirklich brauchbares fand, bzw einen Thread in nem anderen Herstellerforum, hab ich mir gedacht ich frag einfach mal hier nach. ;-)

Hat jemand von euch ne schaltbare KeFü für 3 Kettenblätter?
Da ich technisch noch nicht sehr versiert bin, bin ich mir unsicher ob beispielsweise die G-Junkies "Dreist" passt und ihren Zweck erfüllt, oder ob es auch gute, günstige Alternativen gibt...

Habe halt n SRAM X9 Tretlager/Kurbel mit 44/33/22 Zähnen... genaue Ausführung auf der Auftragsbestätiung: _SRAM Tretlager FC X9 GXP 3.3 10S 44/33/22 white 170mm_.

Gut, Farbe und Länge sind denke ich uninteressant - aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht ob ich ne ISCG nehmen sollte oder nicht. Beziehungsweise worauf ich genau achten muss, dass die Kettenführung auch vernünftig funktioniert.


Ich hoffe auf die Erleuchtung :-D
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!

Gruß


----------



## -MIK- (7. September 2011)

Was gibt es denn für ein Bike?

Wenn Jimbo Dreist ISCG 05 und wenn Granite Chief geht nur die Lagerklemmung weil keine ISCG Aufnahme.

Die Dreist ist eine der wenigen, wenn nicht die einzige funktionierende, schaltbare Kettenführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Wird ein Beef Cake SL

Sorry, hätte ich in der Tat dabei schreiben sollen ...

Hm ... im Katalog steht beim Tretlager "mit Kettenführung" dabei [ http://media1.roseversand.de/catalog/de/katalog_2011/index.html?startpage=28 ].
Auf dem Beef Cake SL 8 auf dem ich gesessen habe, konnte ich son Ding aber nicht sehen. 
Auf den Bildern sehe ich auch keine Kettenführung .. jetzt bin ich verwirrt. :-D

Naja, der Rose-Mitarbeiter am Telefon sagte auch, dass sie nur Kettenführungen haben die nicht schaltbar sind - insofern gehe ich mal davon aus, dass keine dabei ist.




// Sehe ich das richtig, dass die G-Junkies Rockringe im Prinzip auch Bashguards sind?


----------



## GeorgeP (7. September 2011)

Vieleicht ist ja sowas hier ne alternative


Klick 10g leichte 3 fach kefü


----------



## Koerk (7. September 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp George!
Die 200g die bei dem G-Junkies Set zusammenkommen sind ja auch nicht die Welt..
Was mich an der Bionicon ehrlich gesagt stÃ¶rt ist der Preis von 40â¬ bei "nem bisschen Plastik" das wie ich finde relativ empfindlich wirkt und ner bescheidenen Optik..

Die G-Junkies finde ich da schon relativ ansprechend auch mit der Rockring Kombination.
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht, ob das auch mit nem Beef Cake SL vernÃ¼nftig passt und funktioniert?
Und ein Tipp wie ich herausfinde ob das SL ISCG hat oder nicht wÃ¤re nett - kA wie ich das herausfinden kann..


----------



## T0niM0ntana (8. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Und ein Tipp wie ich herausfinde ob das SL ISCG hat oder nicht wäre nett - kA wie ich das herausfinden kann..



Siehe Katalog Seite 26 unten (Punkt E): "Die ISCG05 Aufnahme am Tretlager ermöglicht die Montage von Kettenführungen oder...blablabla"

Gruß
Toni


----------



## herkulars (8. September 2011)

Wenn Du Dein BF tatsächlich wie Du schreibst artgerecht bewegen möchtest, dann reicht vorne 2-Fach eigentlich aus. Die meißten Jimbo-Fahrer hier haben auf 36/22 mit Bashguard umgerüstet.

Die Bionicon-Kettenführung kann man auch einfach nachbauen. Ein Stück Gartenschlauch, ein paar Kabelbinder und ab geht die Luzie. Hier gibt's ein paar Anregungen dazu.


----------



## Koerk (8. September 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis Toni, hatte nur eine Seite weiter geguckt.

Ja, meistens solls "artgerecht" gefahren werden, über die Straße gehts aber auch öfters mal. Muss dann nochmal nachfragen ob man das noch auf 2-Fach wechseln kann. Die Frage ist was an dem 3-Fach "verkehrt" wäre.
Danke für den Link herkulars. ^^


----------



## herkulars (8. September 2011)

Verkehrt ist da nix, die Auswahl ist einfach kleiner und teurer.
Aber mal als Gegenfrage, wie oft fährst Du auf der Straße 44:11? Vorallem mit den dicken Pellen am BC? Wahrscheinlich ist also eher 44:13 oder 44:15. 44:13 hat ein Verhältnis von 3,38, 44:15 hat 2,93. 36:11 hat 3,27.


----------



## -MIK- (8. September 2011)

Wenn das 34er gegen ein 36er KB und die Kassette irgendwann einmal von 34 - 11 auf 32 - 11 getauscht wird, dann ist 2-fach für ein BC mehr als ausreichend, um damit Touren zu fahren. 

Überleg mal, auf einem DH Bike wird Berg ab 34:11 bzw. 36:11 gefahren.


----------



## Koerk (8. September 2011)

Naja, mir ist halt nur wichtig auch auf der Straße noch halbwegs flott unterwegs sein zu können. Da ich hier in dem Bereich noch nicht allzu lange bin - bzw von FR, DH und Fullies generell noch keine Ahnung habe, kann ich da einfach nur auf die Ratschläge vertrauen. ;-)
Für euch mag es vllt nervig sein dem "kleinen Bengel" alle seine Fragen beantworten zu "müssen" - aber ich eigne mir auch gerne das Background Wissen dabei an. 

Also am besten die Kettenblätter an der Kurbel tauschen, oder ne 2x10er Kombi rein? Weil nach der Anschaffung müsste ich erstmal wieder etwas Geld auf die Hohe Kante legen und hätte insofern gerne von vornherein passende Teile. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (8. September 2011)

Nervig ist es nicht, sonst würden wir Dir ja nicht antworten. Für die Umrüstung auf 2Fach mit Kettenführung am Jimbo hab ich folgendes verbaut:

Kettenführung 2fach Blackspire Stinger, ISCG05. Beim BC sollte die direkt passen, kostet 30 Euro. Dazu einen Bashguard, hab ich glaub ich auch 30 Euro bezahlt. Dafür ist das 44er Blatt runtergeflogen, das original 34er habe ich gegen ein 36er getauscht. Das hat glaube ich 20 Euro gekostet.

Wenn Du unsicher bist probier doch einfach die Selbstbaulösung mit Gartenschlauch. Kostet etwa 4,67 EUR und du behälst alle Originalteile. Wenn Du jetzt feststellst, dass Du das 44er Blatt unbedingt brauchst, kannst Du immernoch die Dreist anklemmen. Falls nicht machst Du halt oben beschriebenes.


----------



## Koerk (8. September 2011)

Aber ich sehe das richtig, dass theoretisch nichts gegen ein 3x10 Setup sprechen würde - außer die kleinere und teurere KeFü Auswahl?
Weil ich dann erstmal bei Rose nachfragen würde ob die mir den Umwerfer und die Kurbel noch gegen ne passende Kombination tauschen könnten, bevor ich selber das basteln anfange und "zusätzliches" Geld für Kettenblatt und evtl. auch Umwerfer ausgebe.


Ein riesen Dankeschön auf jedenfall schonmal für die schnellen und vielen Antworten!


----------



## herkulars (8. September 2011)

Die Bodenfreiheit unterm Tretlager wird etwas "leiden", weil Du mit einem 44er Blatt plus evtl. Bashguard (geht das überhaupt?) natürlich mehr Platz brauchst als mit einem 36er + Bash.

Wie Du selbst schon rausgefunden hast gibt's bei Rose nur die Kombination 1fach+Kefü oder 3fach. Also bestell 3fach und probier's aus. Mit 3fach hast Du unter'm Strich mehr Kombinationsmöglichkeiten als mit 1fach.


----------



## Koerk (8. September 2011)

Okay.. Ich frag mal nach ob ich bei Rose auf 2x10 wechseln kann von den Parts her, sonst muss ich mal gucken. Worauf muss ich denn beim Kettenblatt-Kauf achten und wie verhält es sich da mit meinem 3-Fach Umwerfer? Nicht mehr ganz hochschalten oder muss der auch getauscht werden?

(Ein Tipp für nen guten Shop für Kettenblätter wär ich dankbar für, hab
- roseversand.de
- fahrrad.de
- bike-discount.de
durchgeguckt und konnte mir nicht wirklich auf irgendwas nen Reim bilden :-D )


----------



## -MIK- (8. September 2011)

Umwerfer bleibt, der wird nur auf 2-fach limitiert.


----------



## GeorgeP (9. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> (Ein Tipp für nen guten Shop für Kettenblätter wär ich dankbar für, hab
> - roseversand.de
> - fahrrad.de
> - bike-discount.de
> durchgeguckt und konnte mir nicht wirklich auf irgendwas nen Reim bilden :-D )


 

Guckst du *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Vielen, vielen Dank!
Endlich mal ne Auswahl an Kettenblättern und nich nur ein Sortiment von 7 Stück. :-D

Muss ich heute Nachmittag mal gucken wie einfach / kompliziert sich so ein Umbau gestaltet. 
Aber ich denke mal das kriege ich schon hin. Hoffentlich findet sich auch noch ein orangenes 36z Kettenblatt dass an meine Kurbel passt. ^^


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Klick 1

Klick 2

Du musst halt "nur" drauf achten, dass das neue 36er Blatt Steighilfen und den passenden Lochabstand für Deine Kurbel hat. Ich hab letztens im großen Rose Thread auch sicherheitshabler noch einmal nachgefragt. Bei mir ist es ein silbernes SLX 36er Blatt geworden, einfach weil günstig.

Als Bash nimmste was durchsichtiges und lackierst es von hinten. Raesfeld hat das super vorgemacht und viele von uns kopiert.

FSA Gravity Bash transparent

Den lackierst Du einfach mit der Sprühdose auf der Kettenblattseite in der gewünschten Farbe. Ral 2004 wäre z.B. leuchtend Orange:







So und kompliziert ist da gar nix. Du dürftes das Glück haben, dass die Stinger out of the box passt, dann schraubst Du von der Kurbel das 44er (große) Blatt ab und anstelle dessen den vorbereiteten Bash. Kurbel wieder drauf, prüfen, ob die Stinger noch etwas gedreht werden muss (die Kette sollte dabei knapp unter der Kettenstrebe geführt werden und die Rolle der KeFü gerade so den Bash nicht berühren), alles festziehen und freuen.


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Ah ja, wenn Du bestellst, dann order gleich ein SRAM Kettenschloß für 10fach Ketten mit, erleichtert Dir das Einstellen. Da Du aufgrund des fehlenden 44er Blatt nun eine kürzere Kette fahren könntest, kannst die Kette entsprechend sprengen, kürzen und dann mit dem Kettenschloß wieder zusammenbauen.


----------



## herkulars (9. September 2011)

Hervorragend. Und wenn Du nach dieser Anleitung vorgehst vergiss nicht Fotos zu machen und die hier zu posten. Dann kann der Thread angepinnt werden und ist ein schönes HowTo.


----------



## piilu (9. September 2011)

Wie lang soll denn die Kette sein wenn ich vorne nen 36 er Blatt fahre und hinten 9 fach?


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

So kurz wie möglich aber so lang wie nötig. 

Ich würde die Kette so längen, dass Du bei eingefederten Hinterbau noch Groß / Groß schalten kannst und am Schaltwerk noch einen cm Luft hast. So die Empfehlung eines Freund mit dem ich solch technische Sachen diskutiere.


----------



## OJMad (9. September 2011)

Stinger passt nicht out of the box.
Musste auch beim 2011er BC SL noch sägen


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Okay, dann halt noch den Dremel auspacken und etwas dremeln, feilen, sägen und anpassen. Ist aber auch halb so wild.


----------



## herkulars (9. September 2011)

Also keine Fotos sondern ein Video, bitte!


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Ich hätte ne GoPro und ne AHCD Digicam.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Grad antwort von Rose bekommen -
gibt aktuell leider keine 22/36 x9 Kurbel, soll aber kommen. Man konnte mir aber nicht sagen ob nur als "fertige" Kurbel oder als Umrüstset. Allerdings soll das mit dem 3-Fach Umwerfer nicht die "eleganteste" Lösung sein und es kann sein dass man Abstriche bei der Schaltqualität machen muss.

Vielen Dank auf jedenfall für die vielen Links, Tipps und Tricks. 

Hab jetzt nachgefragt ob man nen 2x10 Umwerfer schon vormontieren könnte um dann die Kurbel selbstständig umzurüsten. Ansonsten nehm ich halt erstmal ne 2x10 Kombi mit ner 26-39 Kurbel und tausche die/da dann Kettenblätter aus - sollte ja auch möglich sein, hoffe ich. ^^


Wenn ich umbaue wird es auf jedenfall mit Fotos dokumentiert ;-)


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Naja, die Umwerfer sind i.d.R. alle 2/3-fach und nachdem mein Kumpel da die Tage mal den Käfig neu limitiert hat, ich hatte das etwas verdreht, läuft der alte 3-fach Umwerfer als 2-fach wie ne Bombe....


----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Ich kann ja nur wiedergeben was die Rose Technik-Abteilung mir gemailt hat. ^^

Kann ich eigentlich auch an ner Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblättern alles beliebig wechseln? 
Oder sollte man eher ne 3-Fach auf 2-Fach umrüsten? Kenn mich da mit den technischen "Feinheiten" halt nicht aus. ^^

Ich bin halt echt hin- und hergerissen ob ich nicht einfach das 3x10 Setup lassen soll, oder auf 2x10 umrüsten soll. Verflucht sei meine "Unwissenheit". :-D


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

Was meinst Du mit beliebig wechseln? Du kannst kein 3. Kettenblatt drauf bauen. Ein Bash hingegen sollte klappen, s. Saint 2-fach Kurbel.

LOL, Du bist n Knallkopp...  Was willst denn haben? Willst ein Enduro-Bike mit Kettenführung oder lieber eine Tourenmaschine bei der die Kette schlackert und gelegentlich abfällt, wenn es etwas ruppiger wird.

Beispiel: Bin kurz nach dem Kauf meines Jimbos nach Willingen auf die Freeride gefahren. Seit dem Tag hat mein Rahmen schöne Markierungen von der Kette, zwischen Tretlagergehäuse und kleinem KB. 
Nun, mit 2-fach, Kettenführung und gekürzter Kette, is da Ruhe. 

Traust Dich nicht zu basteln oder wo liegt Deine Unsicherheit??


----------



## Koerk (9. September 2011)

Ach, ich hab schon so einiges rumgebastelt, daran wirds nicht scheiter. :-D

Ich weiss einfach nicht ob ich mir die aktuelle Konfiguration behalten soll und halt ne 3-Fach Kettenführung dranbaue, die 3-Fach Kurbel einfach umbaue  - oder versuche bei Rose ne 2x10 Kombination zu bekommen.. :-/

Hab halt auch keine Vorstellung davon wie groß der Unterschied der Bodenfreiheit bei 44 und 36 Zähnen ist. Ob 44z mit nem Rockring bei der "Dreist" zu groß wären um ordentlich (auch im Bikepark) zu fahren, usw usf.. :-D


----------



## -MIK- (9. September 2011)

3-fach + Rockring + Bikepark = untauglich.

Das kannste knicken. Mach es doch so, nimm die 3 x 10, bau das 44er ab, den Bash und die KeFü dran und schau wie es Dir gefällt. Wenn es Dir gar nicht zusagt, baust einfach das 44er wieder dran und kaufst dann die Dreist. 

Denke Stinger und Bash sind günstiger als ne Dreist und wenn das Experiment fehl schlägt, kannst immer noch umsatteln und die 2-fach Klamotten verticken. 

Der Umwerfer geht auf jeden Fall 2-fach!


----------



## Koerk (10. September 2011)

Klingt nach nem guten Plan. 
Dann wäre das hiermit wohl beschlossene Sache. Muss ich mal schauen welche Kettenblätter genau ich dann brauche für den Umbau - besorg ich mir die schonmal vorsorglich. ^^

Bliebe abschließend nur die Frage:
Muss an dem Umwerfer was umgestellt werden?


----------



## -MIK- (10. September 2011)

Nein Du kaufst erst einmal gar nix, Du fährst fürs erste das 34er Blatt und wenn Du merkst, dass Du mit dem 34er nicht mehr klar kommst, dann haust das 36er drauf. Spart Geld und beschert mehr Schrauberei... 

Ja, der Umwerfer muss neu limitiert werden, Du musst die H Schraube (Highes Gear) soweit raus drehen, dass der Käfig nicht mehr über das zweite Blatt hinaus geht. Damit hast Du am Shifter nur noch zwei Gänge zum Schalten.


----------



## Koerk (10. September 2011)

Okay, ist natürlich auch erstmal ne gute Idee. Wobei es halt n 33er Kettenblatt ist, keine Ahnung wie groß der Unterschied von 1 Zahn ist. Passt denn der Bashguard den ich auf das 33er Kettenblatt schraube auch auf das 36er?
Wie finde ich jetzt heraus was für einen Lochkreis meine Kurbel hat?
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sram-tretlager-x9/aid:478294
Da steht nur was vom Lochabstand. :-D

Ja okay, ich denke mal wie man das alles richtig einstellt wird es haufenweise youtube-Tutorials geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Der Lochabstand ist entscheidend, nicht Lochkreis, sorry, beim Auto war es der Lochkreis. 

Wenn Du in Zukunft eh auf ein 36er Blatt wechseln willst, kaufst natürlich jetzt einen 36er Bash, der passt auf jeden Fall auch auf ein 33er.


----------



## OJMad (11. September 2011)

Kleine Frage, warum nicht gleich von Rose ne Saint 22-36 dranbauen lassen?
Hab ich was überlesen?


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

weil ich gerne ne SRAM Schaltung hätte. 
Ist ja nicht so als hätte ich das nicht auch überdacht.

Die einzige Frage die ich mir aktuell stelle ist, welchen Bashguard und welche KeFü ich mir dranbaue. Eine Hammerschmidt konnte ich leider nicht probefahren und ohne Probefahrt bau ich mir das Teil nicht dran. ^^

Ich finde die G-Junkies Sachen schon ziemlich ansprechend, vor allem weil KeFü und Bashguard / Rockring (ich denke dieser funktioniert ja wie ein bashguard) so gut zusammenpassen. ^^


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Koerk, soll es was kosten oder soll es Low Budget werden? Wenn es was kosten darf, G-Junkies Dreist und der Drops ist gelutscht. Low Budget, ne Stinger und nen Bash Deiner Wahl und ein Kettenblatt abmontieren.


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

Es darf ruhig was kosten -
aber wenn das 44er Kettenblatt Bikepark untauglich ist und die Bodenfreiheit so extrem einschränkt, montier ich mir lieber ne 22/36er Kurbel und die G-Junkies ZweiG...


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Dann ist doch alles geregelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

Schön schön. :-D
Hoffe ich mal, dass ich das mit dem Umbau gebacken bekomme - da bin ich aber zuversichtlich. ^^

Brauche ich eigentlich irgendetwas für den Umbau außer halt:
- 36er Kettenblatt
- Bashguard / Rockring
- KeFü
und passendes Werkzeug?
Also irgendwelche Schrauben noch mitbestellen oder so?


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Kaffee und Kuchen für die Nerven wäre noch zu empfehlen.... 

Natürlich brauchst Du passendes Werkzeug, mit nem Geo-Dreieck bekommst die Inbusschrauben ja nicht gedreht.


----------



## Koerk (11. September 2011)

Jaja, aber ich meine ob ich außer den 4 angeführten Sachen noch irgendetwas brauche...  :-D
Okay, n Tutorial wäre vielleicht ganz gut, aber ich denke sowas wird sich ja auf youtube oder so auftreiben lassen. 
Ich hab nur das Problem, dass alles was ich bisher bei Kettenblättern gesehen habe, nur der Lochkreis angegeben ist - und kA ob das der passende für die SRAM X9 Kurbel ist, oder nicht - da hab ich bisher wie gesagt nur die Lochabstände gesehen...
ODER aber ich mach mir die ganze Zeit Gedanken und die Dinger sind genormt, so dass 64 und 104mm in jedem Fall zutreffend sind ...


----------



## -MIK- (11. September 2011)

Pass auf, Du bekommst jetzt Hausaufgaben: Du machst ne Liste mit dem, was Du hast, genaue Bezeichnung und ein Link zum Produkt. Das Gleiche machst Du mit den Teilen, die Du tauschen / anbauen möchtest und postest sie. Dann schauen wir weiter.


----------



## OJMad (12. September 2011)

Ruf bei Rose mal direkt an

Ich hab am BC  komplett X9 mit Saint bekommen.
Das ist aus irgendwelchen Gründen nur im Konfigurator nicht möglich.


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

Danke OJMad, werde ich heute mal probieren wenn ich von der Uni wieder zurÃ¼ck bin!

Und fÃ¼r -MIK- ( ich sollte dich ja schon fast bezahlen.. :-D ):
*SRAM Tretlager und Kurbel:* http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sram-tretlager-x9/aid:478294
*KettenfÃ¼hrung:* http://g-junkies.de/zweig-iscg_2.html
*Bashguard:* http://g-junkies.de/rr.html _(bis 34 ZÃ¤hne, allerdings kA ob 18mm oder 23mm Aufnahme)_
*Kettenblatt:* http://g-junkies.de/zubehoer.html (_34 ZÃ¤hne_; Gibt es einen technisch Grund aus dem man KettenblÃ¤tter der gleichen Firma nehmen sollte? Sonst nehm ich ein 22er Kettenblatt direkt mit, die 22,50â¬ machen den Preis vom Komplett-Bike auch nicht mehr fett. ^^)

FÃ¼r die Montage, etc  hatte ich mir "auf die schnelle" das folgende Set ausgeguckt: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-repair-set/aid:244812 ich weiss allerdings nicht ob da alles bei ist, oder zuviel "unnÃ¶tiges/unpassendes" und man sich sein Werkzeugset lieber selber zusammensucht.
Mein Hardtail war bisher nÃ¤mlich ziemlich anspruchslos und alles was ich an Werkzeug brauchte hatte ich hier.. Musste jedoch nie an die Kette oder so.


----------



## -MIK- (12. September 2011)

Also:



Koerk schrieb:


> *SRAM Tretlager und Kurbel:* http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/sram-tretlager-x9/aid:478294



75mm ist das Maß, was Dein Bash braucht.



Koerk schrieb:


> *Kettenführung:* http://g-junkies.de/zweig-iscg_2.html



Passt.



Koerk schrieb:


> *Bashguard:* http://g-junkies.de/rr.html _(bis 34 Zähne, allerdings kA ob 18mm oder 23mm Aufnahme)_
> *Kettenblatt:* http://g-junkies.de/zubehoer.html (_34 Zähne_;



Die Sachen kannst Du vergessen, sind für einen 104er Lochabstand gebaut.



Koerk schrieb:


> Für die Montage, etc  hatte ich mir "auf die schnelle" das folgende Set ausgeguckt: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-repair-set/aid:244812 ich weiss allerdings nicht ob da alles bei ist, oder zuviel "unnötiges/unpassendes" und man sich sein Werkzeugset lieber selber zusammensucht.



Ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Grundausstattung, mir gefällt der Crivit Koffer besser, gibt es von Zeit zu Zeit beim Lidl. 



Koerk schrieb:


> Und für -MIK- ( ich sollte dich ja schon fast bezahlen.. :-D ):



Lass mir das Bike ein WE da und ich mach Dir nen guten Preis.....


----------



## philbeck (12. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte bei meinem Bike auch das große Kettenblatt terminieren und stattdessen ein Bashguard verbauen. Daher suche ich einen vernünftigen Bashguard für eine XT-Kurbel. (Mind. 32 Zähne) Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für so ein Teil?

Worauf muss man denn achten, damit der passt?

Beste,
Philipp


----------



## -MIK- (12. September 2011)

Klick Klack, hauptsache 104er Lochkreis...


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

Hmm ... Hast du Vorschläge für ein 34-36z Kettenblatt mit passendem Bash? :-D
Idealerweise in orange/weiss ... 
Schade, die Kombi aus den G-Junkies Sachen finde ich eigentlich ziemlich ansprechend von der Optik. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (12. September 2011)

Ja genau das hätte ich auch gerne  aber vorzugsweise in der Farbe Schwarz 

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Bionicon Kettenführung? Hab die zweite Version auf der Eurobike näher begutachtet und war eigentlich schon überzeugt.


----------



## Koerk (12. September 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass die Kurbel keinen 104er Lochkreis hat -MIK-?
Wenn ich mir auf bike-components.de nur die Truvativ Kettenblätter anzeigen lasse gibt er mir auch 104mm Lochkreis raus - passend für X7 X9 und X0:
http://www.bike-components.de/index...886babdae34eb1516&limit=&filter_id=217&order=


----------



## -MIK- (14. September 2011)

So, hab es endlich gefunden, 2 fach X9 hat einen 120er Lochkreis, 3 fach X9 einen 104er. Wenn Du nun also die 3 fach Kurbel auf 2 fach + Bash umrüsten willst, kannst das G-Junkies Zeug kaufen, wenn Du doch eine 2 fach nimmst, nicht.


----------



## TheOnos (14. September 2011)

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden: Meine 3-Fach Kurbel hat 104, also muss ich 104er Lochkreis Sachen suchen.


----------



## -MIK- (14. September 2011)

So habe ich es aus der Protuktbeschreibung von Bike24.de erlesen.


----------



## Koerk (14. September 2011)

Strike! :-D
G-Junkies ich komme. Vielen Dank Mik!


----------



## -MIK- (14. September 2011)

Kein Ding...


----------



## Koerk (14. September 2011)

Oha oha oha... :-D
107,90â¬ fÃ¼r die KefÃ¼ mit Rockring
35,50â¬ fÃ¼r das Kettenblatt ...

Naja, was muss, das muss ^^
Es reicht das eine Kettenblatt zu wechseln, oder sollte man besser mit KettenblÃ¤ttern der "gleichen Firma" fahren? Gibt es da irgendwelche technischen GrÃ¼nde die gegen ne SRAM 22z / [FONT=arial, times new roman]T.A. SPECIALITES 34z Kombi sprechen?
[/FONT]


----------



## -MIK- (14. September 2011)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (15. September 2011)

Mahlzeit Ihrs...
Ich habe ein Jabba Wood 6 Model 2009
Dort habe ich ein BB30 mit einer FSA KFORCE Light verbaut.
Habe eine 9 Fach Schaltung von Sram X0.
Meine frage ist welche Kettenführung kann ich bei dem Bike verbauen? Bzw. welche könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?
Habe leider kein Plan was für eine Aufnahme ich habe.
Vielleicht gehts ja auch so 

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Koerk (15. September 2011)

Sofern ich das RICHTIG gesehen habe, hat das aktuelle Jabba keine ISCG Aufnahme - insofern VERMUTE ich, dass das 2009er auch keine hat/hatte.
Schaltbare Kettenführungen sind hier ja verschiedene Links  im Thread auf der ersten Seite... moment:
http://www.bergzeit.de/fahrradzubehoer-bionicon-kettenfuehrung-black.html
http://g-junkies.de/dreist.html
Glaube viel mehr 3-Fach schaltbare wurden hier gar nicht besprochen.
Von der Heim3: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26172_Heim3-Kettenfuehrung-.html hatte ich meine ich gelesen, dass die auch noch gut funktioniert.

Da ich aber ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet bin sind alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. 



Mik, wie wichtig/sinnvoll ist das Kettenkürzen wenn ich das 3. Kettenblatt runterschmeiße? Ich glaube da traue ich mich nicht einfach so ran. Hab mir grad zwei, drei Videos auf youtube angeguckt... Wird leider nicht richtig erklärt woran ich erkenne, dass das die passende Länge wäre, etc.


----------



## -MIK- (16. September 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Da ich aber ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet bin sind alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.



Warst schon nah dran  Wenn am Jabba Wood keine ISCG Aufnahme und ein BB30 Kurbelsatz verbaut ist, dann kannst Du nur noch die Bionicon KeFü verbauen.

Hintergrund: Für BB30 gibt es keine KeFü mit Lagerklemmung, somit bist Du also auf die ISCG Aufnahme angewiesen. Ohne diese gar keine KeFü, deshalb Bionicon.




Koerk schrieb:


> Mik, wie wichtig/sinnvoll ist das Kettenkürzen wenn ich das 3. Kettenblatt runterschmeiße? Ich glaube da traue ich mich nicht einfach so ran. Hab mir grad zwei, drei Videos auf youtube angeguckt... Wird leider nicht richtig erklärt woran ich erkenne, dass das die passende Länge wäre, etc.



Na joah, der Sinn einer KeFü ist ja der, dass die Kette geführt wird. Der Effekt wird zerstört, wenn die Kette vor der KeFü schlackert wie sau, daher ist kürzen beim Umrüsten auf 2-fach notwendig.

Google mal nach Kette ablängen. Unterm Strich muss die Kette so lang sein, dass die Kettenlinie bei groß / groß noch schaltbar ist und das Schaltwerk nicht abreißt. Wenn Du nun also die Kette längen willst, schalte hinten und vorne auf groß und ziehe die Kette so lange zusammen, bis das Schaltwerk auf max. Zug steht. nun gehst Du 3 - 4 Glieder zurück und hast etwas reserver.


----------



## Koerk (16. September 2011)

Also, dass das Schaltwerk - optisch - in etwa so gespannt ist wie auf deinem Album?
Nehmen wir mal dieses Bild als Beispiel: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/942811
Schaltwerk auf max. Zug wäre dann also, wenn es mit gar nicht mehr weiter in Richtung Kurbel "zeigen" kann?

Meine erste Ausgabe "Bike" kommt im Oktober, btw.... :-D
Falls es hier aber nen Thread gibt der so Grundlagen gut vermittelt, schaue ich mir den gerne an. Hab schonmal grob im Bereich "Tech-Talk" gesucht...


----------



## -MIK- (16. September 2011)

Jupp aber dann halt wieder ein paar Glieder zurück, damit noch Reserven vorhanden sind.


----------



## Koerk (16. September 2011)

Okay, werd mir die Anleitung mal als "zusätzliche" Grundlage nehmen:
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ketten_montage.htm
Und dann mal probieren ob ich das so hinkriege. Soll mir das Rose-Team mal ne gute Wartungs- und Reperatur-Station zusammenstellen in der Biketown.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (16. September 2011)

Ok ok also die Bionicon. Soll ich warten auf die neue oder die alte nehmen?


----------



## -MIK- (17. September 2011)

Würde die neue nehmen, ist auch seit heute raus wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------



## TheOnos (17. September 2011)

What?? Ich dachte Anfang 2012!?


----------



## T0niM0ntana (8. November 2011)

@Koerk: 
Watt is denn nu mit deiner Kefü?
Hast du jetzt eine dran? 2-fach / 3-fach?

Wenn ja, poste doch mal bitte nen Bildchen.
Ich möcht auf 2-fach umrüsten, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche es werden soll.
MFG 
Toni


----------



## Koerk (8. November 2011)

Hab mich dann wegen dem Aspekt der "Bodenfreiheit" für ne 2-Fach entschieden. An dem schmucken Teil ist jetzt ne G-Junkies "ZweiG", Bericht folgt sobald ich die im Gelände testen konnte.


----------



## TheOnos (8. November 2011)

Hm genau so möchte ich das eigentlich an meinem Jimbo auch haben..Hast du ein anderes Ritzel hingemacht? Und was hat es dich jetzt alles in allem gekostet? (wenn man fragen darf)


----------



## Koerk (8. November 2011)

Hab das 33er Kettenblatt von der X9 Kurbel gelassen und einfach den Bash fÃ¼r 34z montieren lassen. Ich habe den Einkaufspreis von 129â¬ oder 119â¬ gezahlt und Rose hat mir das direkt montiert - bzw erst hieÃ es das passt nicht, dann hat ein anderer Mitarbeiter sich das aber nochmal angeguckt (ich glaube Fabian Rosenheim) und hat mir das ganze dann doch drangebaut..

Nochmal nachgeschaut, auf der Rechnung steht es mit 107,90â¬
Da es beim Neurad war, hab ich nichts fÃ¼r die Montage zahlen mÃ¼ssen.


----------



## BSChris (8. November 2011)

Koerk schrieb:


> Hab das 33er Kettenblatt von der X9 Kurbel gelassen und einfach den Bash fÃ¼r 34z montieren lassen. Ich habe den Einkaufspreis von 129â¬ oder 119â¬ gezahlt und Rose hat mir das direkt montiert - bzw erst hieÃ es das passt nicht, dann hat ein anderer Mitarbeiter sich das aber nochmal angeguckt (ich glaube Fabian Rosenheim) und hat mir das ganze dann doch drangebaut..
> 
> Nochmal nachgeschaut, auf der Rechnung steht es mit 107,90â¬
> Da es beim Neurad war, hab ich nichts fÃ¼r die Montage zahlen mÃ¼ssen.



Ok nun noch die 3x10 auf der Kurbel weg lackieren und fertig 

edit:

Mussten sie da nix wegflexen wie bei der Stinger?

GruÃ
Ich


----------



## Koerk (8. November 2011)

geflext ist nichts, aber es sind bei der ISCG Aufnahme je 2 Unterlegscheiben platziert worden, ich schätze mal damit die Kettenlinie passt.


----------



## T0niM0ntana (9. November 2011)

Danke dir für die Bilder...sieht ja net schlecht aus.
Gibts die eigentlich auch in weiß?

Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung wann die 2X von MRP kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (9. November 2011)

schwarz und silber.. hätte sie auch gerne in weiss


----------



## Alex-F (9. November 2011)

Die 2x von MRP wird jetzt von (oder auch, irgendwie) Sram vertrieben: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...CG-Kettenfuehrung-39-42-Z-schwarz--21495.html


----------



## T0niM0ntana (11. November 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Die 2x von MRP wird jetzt von (oder auch, irgendwie) Sram vertrieben: http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...CG-Kettenfuehrung-39-42-Z-schwarz--21495.html



Das ist aber nicht die 2X oder? Sieht mir so aus als ob die keine Zahnräder zur  Führung sondern auch nur so eine Rolle hätt


----------



## anderlix (9. Dezember 2011)

Am Anfang in diesem Thread wurde ja mal auf die 10gr. schwere c guide KeFü von Bionicon verwiesen... Geschmackssache. Jedenfalls erfüllt sie ihren Zweck 100%. Und inzwischen gibt es auch die neue Version 02. ab sofort lieferbar - steht auf der Bionicon website und auf der Facebook Seite von Bionicon...


----------



## T0niM0ntana (18. März 2012)

Moinsen,

hab jetzt auch auf 2-fach KeFü umgerüstet. Ist die 2X von MRP geworden.
Dazu noch nen 36er KB von Reverse.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1081989

Nur leider konnt ichs noch nicht testen, da es mich krankheitstechnisch voll erwischt hat :kotz:


----------



## -MIK- (19. März 2012)

Sieht super aus!!!


----------



## fabi.e (20. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich möchte gerne die G-Junkies dreist an mein Uncle Jimbo 2012 montieren.
Welche Variante muss ich da nehmen? Hat das Jimbo eine ISCG Aufnahme?

Viele Grüße
Fabian


----------



## -Nikome- (21. September 2012)

Moin,

Das Uncle Jimbo hat ne ISCG-05 Aufnahme. Ich habe inzwischen die G-Junkies Zweig an meinem Jimbo und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## fabi.e (21. September 2012)

Moin!
Danke für deinen Beitrag.
Würde gerne alle 3-Kettenblätter behalten!  
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mitgemacht? Möchte eigentlich nicht wild rumflexen oder Sägen müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Nikome- (21. September 2012)

Die "Grundplatte" von Zweig und Dreist müssten eigentlich gleich sein. Die Zweig kann man verbauen ohne irgend etwas zu flexen. Allerdings passt sie gerade so und ich muss dazu sagen dass ich ein 2011er Jimbo fahre. ISCG 05 hat das 2012er Modell aber auf jeden Fall auch.
Schick einfach mal ne Mail an Rose, die können dir sicher alles beantworten.


----------



## 191788 (5. Oktober 2012)

So habe gestern meine Bionicon C-Guide Kefü montiert, funktioniert echt super das Teil ist zwar nicht die Lösung wie vorher bei den anderen besprochen aber dafür günstiger und schneller montiert. Und für´s GC reicht es vollkommen aus.


----------



## fabi.e (1. März 2013)

Hey, nochmal an die Uncle Jimbo Fahrer mit Gjunkies Zweig oder Dreist´:

Ich bin gerade dabei die Grundblatt an die ISCG Aufnahme zu schrauben... M6x14 Schrauben.
Allerdings ist die Schraube ganz oben, die in das Gewinde im Rahmen geht, zu lang. 
Sie guckt , wenn man sie ganz rein dreht noch ein stück heraus. 
Ist das bei euch auch so? Und wenn ja, wie habt ihr das gelöst? Habt ihr ne kürzere M6-Schraube besorgt, oder die eine gekürzt?

Gruß


----------

